# Ken Shamrock vs Bobby Lashley at Roy Jones' March Madness



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2009/3/2/778084/bloody-elbow-exclusive-ken



> Sources close to Bloody Elbow can exclusively confirm that the heretofore unnamed opponent of former WWE superstar Bobby Lashley set to square off at Roy Jones Jr.'s mixed boxing and MMA event known as "March Badness" is none other than Ken Shamrock.
> 
> Shamrock is coming off a recent submission victory over Ross Clifton at the inaugural Wargods event on February 13, 2009. Lashley is coming off of his professional MMA debut, stopping Joshua Franklin at a Mixed Fighting Alliance event on January 13, 2008. The bout will be contested at heavyweight.
> 
> The Lashley vs. Shamrock bout is part of an hybrid boxing-mixed martial arts card being assembled and promoted by former Ring Magazine pound-for-pound greatest boxer alive in Roy Jones, Jr. Jones's promotional company, Square Ring Promotions, Inc., has scheduled the event to take place at the Pensacola Civic Center in Pensacola, Florida and will be broadcast live on pay-per-view. According to published reports, a press conference is scheduled for Feb. 11 to formally announce the event. The event itself is scheduled for March 21st.


More in article...


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Wow, unless Ken pulls off a miracle leg lock, he is going to get absolutely wrecked. Lashley is a monster and Ken doesn't really have a lot more skills than Lashley except perhaps a slight edge in technical boxing and leg submissions. I predict Ken getes GnP'ed out.


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

Lashley is going to kill Shammy. Is Earl Hebner going to be reffing?


----------



## randyspankstito (Sep 25, 2006)

Oh damn, Ken is gonna get shamROCKED!!!

It's pretty funny when the man who's last name becomes synonymous with being old and getting brutally beaten by a younger fighter, steps up to further advance the nickname.


----------



## Lotus (Jul 4, 2007)

ken, ken, ken... why oh why must you take a fight like this, if you win you prove nothing by beating a rookie, and if you lose which you will, you get your ass HANDED to you by a guy who is a walking muscle basically and being beaten by a guy who hasn't even had 3 fights in his career yet is bad. 

I see bad things happening for kenny, that or an "injury" close to fight time. lashley is very green but this is old man shamrock we are talking about.


----------



## Shamrock-Ortiz (Sep 22, 2006)

Wow, this is proper pro wrestling style, older star vet puts over the young prospect.

This is going to be a tough one for Ken, Lashley is going to be so much more physical.


----------



## randyspankstito (Sep 25, 2006)

Lotus said:


> ken, ken, ken... why oh why must you take a fight like this, if you win you prove nothing by beating a rookie, and if you lose which you will, you get your ass HANDED to you by a guy who is a walking muscle basically. I see bad things happening for kenny, that or an "injury" close to fight time. lashley is very green but this is old man shamrock we are talking about.


And let's face it, Ken was never very good in the first place. I think he has more losses than wins in the UFC, either that or close to it. I've seen him bitch about one thing or another at the end of a fight way more than I have ever seen him with his hand raised in victory.


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

Dammit Roy, fighting Omar Sheika, really? I mean I guess you can't go out like you did against Cal.


----------



## Freelancer (Jul 5, 2007)

randyspankstito said:


> And let's face it, Ken was never very good in the first place. I think he has more losses than wins in the UFC, either that or close to it. I've seen him bitch about one thing or another at the end of a fight way more than I have ever seen him with his hand raised in victory.


I strongly disagree, I think he was excellent in his prime. Some 13 years ago.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

I don't see why Ken is even trying anymore. It would be excellent for him to leg lock Lashley.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Wow, this sounds interesting, can't wait to see what happens.


----------



## UFCFAN33 (May 29, 2006)

I hear ken gets to use a bat :fight03: :laugh:


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

UFCFAN33 said:


> I hear ken gets to use a bat :fight03: :laugh:


That would certainly even this contest out.

Shamrock is gonna taste alot of leather and elbow that night.


----------



## HaVoK (Dec 31, 2006)

HexRei said:


> Wow, unless Ken pulls off a miracle leg lock, he is going to get absolutely wrecked. Lashley is a monster and Ken doesn't really have a lot more skills than Lashley except perhaps a slight edge in technical boxing and leg submissions. I predict Ken getes GnP'ed out.


Not true. Ken has far more experience in getting the shit kicked outa him!


----------



## CTFlyingKnee (Jul 5, 2006)

R.I.P Shammy


----------



## 70seven (Mar 5, 2007)

I call Shamrock to win, this may come down to MMA experiance againt a not fully converted pro wrestler jumping into MMA. 

May be a long shot, but I call Shamrock to win.


----------



## cdnbaron (Jan 17, 2007)

Shamrock is going to treat Lashley like Pat Smith. He will go home with an extra foot after this fight.*

* - This is all dependent on Kenny rocking the powerful 'burns during the fight. No sideburns and he gets slaughtered.

Case in point:

Vicious, angry, destructive Ken (with extra facial appendages)










vs

Docile, old Ken










Top Ken murders Lashley. Bottom Ken dies in the ring.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Well, a win over Ken Shamrock is certainly more legit than Min Soo Kim :dunno:


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

The only way Ken wins is by a leg lock, but I think Lashley slams him and KO's him.

I thought Shammy and Tank were going to fight next?


----------



## Dana White (Mar 12, 2007)

I think Vern Gagne should take on Lashley. Vern killed the last guy he fought.


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

Ken is going to get killed.


----------



## randyspankstito (Sep 25, 2006)

cdnbaron said:


> Shamrock is going to treat Lashley like Pat Smith. He will go home with an extra foot after this fight.*
> 
> * - This is all dependent on Kenny rocking the powerful 'burns during the fight. No sideburns and he gets slaughtered.
> 
> ...



I think it will be the trampoline jumping Shamrock


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

Oh wow Bobby Lashley I remember him from wwe can't believe he is in mma now.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Uhm am I the only one who noticed this was supposed to have been annouced at a press conferance on Febuary 11?


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Shamrock is going to get the 










treatment from Lashley.

This is going to be sick and disgusting and I won't be able to keep myself from watching it happen.


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

Jesus Ken, what are you doing?


----------



## aimres (Oct 16, 2006)

Who thinks Shamrock gets injured and pulls out? I DO!


----------



## randyspankstito (Sep 25, 2006)




----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

I like this card Roy Nelson vs Jeff Monson who are two of the better grapplers at HW. Ken fighting Lashley is just going to be funny or sad I'm not sure which.

But out of principal I don't think I will be watching it since Rhino Marshall is fighting and I won't watch that scrub fight it makes me sad inside.


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

that will be a sad day in mma ....

wtf is he thinking

he must need a paycheck badly...he really should have retired after the first tito ortiz fight...this is just insane


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Lashley has one mma fight, the submission game and counter striking belong to Shamrock even in his diminished state. But busted knees and old school take down defense will kill Ken, who historically hasn't been good off his back outside of sweeping to kneebars


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Toxic said:


> Uhm am I the only one who noticed this was supposed to have been annouced at a press conferance on Febuary 11?


Probably a typo for March 11th.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Terry77 said:


> Lashley has one mma fight, the submission game and counter striking belong to Shamrock even in his diminished state. But busted knees and old school take down defense will kill Ken, who historically hasn't been good off his back outside of sweeping to kneebars


Yeah, all Lashley needs is one takedown, and this one's done. Bobby's gonna be way too strong for him.

Lashley by TKO (elbows), Round 1.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Lashley is going to rip Kens arms off and beat him down with them.


----------



## rickrolled (Feb 3, 2009)

OMG u killed kenny, u bastard

lol cracks me up everytime


----------



## Raslin Coach (Jun 23, 2008)

Aaronyman said:


> that will be a sad day in mma ....
> 
> wtf is he thinking
> 
> he must need a paycheck badly...he really should have retired after the first tito ortiz fight...this is just insane


I agree. If he is fighting for anthing other than the paycheck, he is a fool.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

I was looking forward to the Tank fight, this is going to be just sad...


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

If Ken had anything close to a sprawl or still strong enough to hold underhooks he'd have a good chance. He held of Fujita good, but then looked terrible defending in the first Tito fight. Smart job by Lashley taking the fight though, especially since he wants to hit the UFC next year


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

from what i read Lashley is a three-time NAIA National Champion at 177 pounds, a four-time All-American, a three-time National Amateur Wrestling Champion, a two-time Armed Forces Champion and a 2002 Silver Medalist at the Military World Championship. hes also what 33 y/o and 6'3". I seriously think the commision should stop this fight. Kenny can get seriously injoured... seriously.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Norway I agree with your point but to be far since you might not know NAIA is like 6 crappy schools in the midwest it's a somewhat impressive accomplishment but nothing to brag about lol.

Still Ken is in some trouble.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

I can seriously see Ken winning in the first round...and I'm serious  love to see a good old-school kneebar in this one.

*hides behind her sofa*


----------



## Freelancer (Jul 5, 2007)

LizaG said:


> I can seriously see Ken winning in the first round...and I'm serious  love to see a good old-school kneebar in this one.
> 
> *hides behind her sofa*


If that happens by some strange, divine, unexplainable, irrational twist of fate, I would be a very happy man.


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

bbjd7 said:


> Norway I agree with your point but to be far since you might not know NAIA is like 6 crappy schools in the midwest it's a somewhat impressive accomplishment but nothing to brag about lol.
> 
> Still Ken is in some trouble.


lol yeah your right i have no idea what these wrestling things mean besides from the all-american and stuff cuz u explained it to me. i read it of the article on sherdog and they seemed to make a big fuzz about it so i quoted the NAIA stuff in there as well.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

TheNegation said:


> I was looking forward to the Tank fight, this is going to be just sad...


There seems to be some great cosmic force preventing Ken and Tank from ever fighting one another.

I mean, hell, they couldn't even manage to wrestle for the same company.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

vandalian said:


> There seems to be some great cosmic force preventing Ken and Tank from ever fighting one another.
> 
> I mean, hell, they couldn't even manage to wrestle for the same company.


Lol

......


----------



## Lotus (Jul 4, 2007)

vandalian said:


> There seems to be some great cosmic force preventing Ken and Tank from ever fighting one another.
> 
> I mean, hell, they couldn't even manage to wrestle for the same company.


hey if barnett and fedor can finally fight one another, ken and tank will eventually... when they are like 75.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Norway1 said:


> lol yeah your right i have no idea what these wrestling things mean besides from the all-american and stuff cuz u explained it to me. i read it of the article on sherdog and they seemed to make a big fuzz about it so i quoted the NAIA stuff in there as well.


Yea honestly being a State Champ in high school in some states is better then winning the NAIA national champion.

I mean he has good wrestling but the level of wrestler at NAIA is nowhere near NCAA.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Lotus said:


> hey if barnett and fedor can finally fight one another, ken and tank will eventually... when they are like 75.


----------



## AmRiT (Apr 23, 2007)

Shamrock will get wrecked...


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

Shamrock WILL win this.


----------

